# Buck pole designs



## katemika (Feb 25, 2004)

This year my hunting buddy and I want to build a buck pole at our deer camp. Anyone got any pictures of some designs? Looking at building it out of 4x4 or 4x6 posts. We thought about incorporating some boat trailer winches to do the hoisting? Must be manual as electricity is not available. Anyone tried something like this? Any information would be great. Good luck to everyone this deer season.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I just built one, I prefer to use a couple of maple trees (more rustic looking and free). I also positioned it so that we can back our truck or car up to it, and by simply throwing a rope over the smooth maple trunk / pole it can be attached to the vehicle to drive forward, which hoists the deer effortlessly into the air. Detach from the vehicle and wrap around the side poles and deer is strung up nice and high to keep it from the yotes.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Good question, I would also like to hear some ideas. Our buck pole which happened to be an old white pine was struck by lightning this summer. We dont hang bucks there anymore due to issues with theives:rant:, but we still do hang does.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Ours is about 15' wide and about 12' high. We have a deck underneath that is pickup bed height and 15' x 8', with a ramp off the back. It allows us to unload quads and other things from a pickup bed onto the deck and bring our quads, trailers, etc right underneath the buck pole for hoisting up deer. 

Works great for us.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

$12 for swing set brackets and you can make it permanent by cementing the poles or leave it portable. You can also position it wherever you want. Finding a good pair of trees is not always that easy and you cant move them where you want..










CB


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Railroad ties or I beams...










All but 2-3 of those bucks are over 200 pounds....some are pushing 300.


----------



## PidgeonRiverHunter (Mar 27, 2006)

uptracker said:


> Railroad ties or I beams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can I come hunting with you?  lol


----------



## rolbar93 (Sep 5, 2006)

This is the one off the back of our cabin. Just a simple block and tackle to get them up there and you are all set.


----------



## buckhead (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601053&hasJS=true

do yourself a favor and pick up a few of these.. 1 person can lift a deer no problem and you dont have to tie off to anything.. as for the pole we picked up 3 old telephone poles and sunk 2 in the ground with the 3rd spread across the top.. we cut them down of corse and they were free.. we used to just use pullys and then tie off to a tree.. it was a real pain and we needed at least 3 guys to do it.. trust me the are worth it..


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll put in another vote for the Block-n-Tackle system. As far as the buck pole itself, We used the standard 2 poles cemented in the ground and one across the top method (6x6's due to the width of it). Then we attached 6-8 sections of chain (about 3ft long) along the top rail with an S-hook in the end of each chain. Then you can just hoist the deer up to the top rail and run one of the chains around the neck and hook the s-hook back into the chain. We also built a cat-walk across the back to make it easier to hook up each deer rather than drag a ledder around.

*We prefer the chain because it doesn't stretch like rope does after hanging for several days.


----------



## katemika (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks guys for the replies. I see some good ideas. Now we just have to decide whether we want to be able to move it or put in in permanent.


----------



## EYESON (Sep 22, 2003)

We use the chain around the neck as well. We just bought some larke dog choker chains. Put it around the neck or horns on the ground and hoist them up hook the tag end to the "S" hook at the top of the pole.


----------

